# fishtank donate



## Fishmaster (Jun 15, 2009)

plz anyone who has a extra fishtank or is moving and cant use it anymore plz donate it to me or if u have any you dont want anymore... im 14 and my mom wont fund my fish fetish anymore i only have 10 gallon and she thinks that they are a waste of money...i dont feel that way but she does ive tried getting a job but with the economy its hard to get anyone to hire a 14 year old.... plz donate if u dont want to donate thats okay... but plz dont leave negative comments and stuff... thanks


----------

